# *** I'm a TWIGGY wannabe! ***



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

OK I was trying to do a retro Twiggy look here, with the white & black smokey eye, and the huge lashes. First time applying lashes to the bottom but it worked really well. I love DUO glue, it stuck all night!!












Eyes:

White pig. with mixing medium
Carbon e/s
Jest e/s
Fluidliner e/s
Rimmel eyekohl in White
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
fake lashes top & bottom

Lips:

Vaseline for conditioning
Lip Lacquer in Babied

Face:

MAC Prep & Prime skin
Revlon Skinlights fluid
Bare Escentuals mineral foundation
Blushbaby blush


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 22, 2006)

I am in love with this. You are GORGEOUS, your eyes are BEAUTIFUL, and your makeup is AMAZING! love love love it, great job!


----------



## asteffey (May 22, 2006)

uhh, this is hot. 

love your earrings.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 22, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!! I love the lashes.


----------



## 2_pink (May 22, 2006)

Thats hot. Love it.

In the first pic you kinda look like Ashlee Simpson.


----------



## MissAlly (May 22, 2006)

I loveeeeee this.


----------



## Bowker2 (May 22, 2006)

jeez each one of your fotds is better than the next! this ones my new favorite


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bowker2* 
_jeez each one of your fotds is better than the next! this ones my new favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahah aww thanks girl!


----------



## Pink_minx (May 22, 2006)

gorgeous! the big lashes make your eyes really stand pop out i like it!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (May 22, 2006)

That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## d_flawless (May 22, 2006)

this is such an awesome look, down to the white eyeliner on the bottom rim to the lashes to the smokiness on your lids! how did you shape the lashes on the bottom to fit...like, how much to you trim off so they would fit?


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_this is such an awesome look, down to the white eyeliner on the bottom rim to the lashes to the smokiness on your lids! how did you shape the lashes on the bottom to fit...like, how much to you trim off so they would fit?_

 
I only had to snip off like 2 lash rows, snip them off from the longer end side. Like, if the lashes taper off on one end, cut them on the longer side. For example, if these are the lashes (just an example, not the lashes I used)...






..you would cut from the left side.


----------



## jess98765 (May 22, 2006)

omg you look like ashlee simpson!! omg!! gorgeous


----------



## poppy z (May 22, 2006)

you're so hot. It's my fav' look from you. You're so a beautiful woman!


----------



## quandolak (May 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

HOT.
In a very sultry way.
HOT.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 22, 2006)

Ohhhhh ,my !!!! ur eyes are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  I just love all of ur looks u have major talent, stunning u take very pretty pics too


----------



## luckyme (May 22, 2006)

You are so pretty. This is awesome looking. In this picture, I think you look like Ashlee Simpson.


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

It's funny, I get that Ashlee Simpson thing a lot when I post pics on the Internet. I guess it's because of the hair when she had it dark?


----------



## koolmnbv (May 22, 2006)

OMG I LOVE THIS! You look unbelieveable! This look is soooo pretty and sexy!!

Questions?
Did you apply the bottom ones like in your waterline or underneath your regular lashes?
Also did you just use two sets of the same upper eyelashes or did you buy lowers? 
if they were uppers how did you flip them around to make them look like that?


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_It's funny, I get that Ashlee Simpson thing a lot when I post pics on the Internet. I guess it's because of the hair when she had it dark?_

 
Yeah I think it's because right now (or in these pics at least) your haircut seems similar. 

but you're prettier.


----------



## Bianca (May 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## KJam (May 22, 2006)

Stunning - the white pigment gives it a perfect kick!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_OMG I LOVE THIS! You look unbelieveable! This look is soooo pretty and sexy!!

Questions?
Did you apply the bottom ones like in your waterline or underneath your regular lashes?
Also did you just use two sets of the same upper eyelashes or did you buy lowers? 
if they were uppers how did you flip them around to make them look like that?_

 

I put them just below the lower lash line, I didn't even put mascara on my natural lower lashes because I wanted the false lashes to stand out.

I didn't buy special lashes, I just bought normal falsies and applied them the "wrong" way around (basically upside down), it was actually quite simple.


----------



## Luxurious (May 22, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 22, 2006)

wow! you look hott (as usual lol) I love how you look so retro! very nice!


----------



## msgraveyard (May 22, 2006)

i love it! so hot


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 22, 2006)

Looks amazing !


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 22, 2006)

this look is pure hotness! I really love it! my fave so far, love the bangs!!


----------



## aziajs (May 22, 2006)

You look great!  It's so mod and 60-ish but with a twist.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 22, 2006)

That is gorgeous! You always do a great job.


----------



## faifai (May 22, 2006)

This looks awesome! Very mod indeed. I love how you lined the inner rims in white, it helps make the bottom lashes look not as heavy.


----------



## hazelinsight (May 22, 2006)

You aced that look. I love the white on the waterline on you. It really stands out!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (May 22, 2006)

This look is hot! Great job!


----------



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

omg ur look beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ur eyes look well nice


----------



## j babyy (May 22, 2006)

this is so hot!! tutorial would be amazing


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 22, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## Ambi (May 22, 2006)

You look amazing!


----------



## aquadisia (May 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Minrlluv2 (May 22, 2006)

You look so retro babe-alicious!! i love Blushbaby on you! It looks so much darker on me! Do you use a 187 brush for that? I *need* one of those! I am NEVER happy with how my blush turns out! It never seems to meld with my skin and give that natural glowy, inner lit look to it! I'm soooo doomed when it comes to blush!You're *Gorgeous*,I'm *Jealous*!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 22, 2006)

W.O.W

you resemble ashlee simpson in the first


----------



## csuthetaphi (May 22, 2006)

WOW!!! That is fabulous! Love the hair, makeup...everything! You have such great skills!


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 22, 2006)

Neat idea... looks fabulous!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Minrlluv2* 
_You look so retro babe-alicious!! i love Blushbaby on you! It looks so much darker on me! Do you use a 187 brush for that? I *need* one of those! I am NEVER happy with how my blush turns out! It never seems to meld with my skin and give that natural glowy, inner lit look to it! I'm soooo doomed when it comes to blush!You're *Gorgeous*,I'm *Jealous*!!_

 
Yeah I used the #187, go get it girl! It's an awesome brush, it feels so lovely on the skin too. You can use it for liquid foundation too if you're into that. I just use it for blush & highlighter stuff though. But it makes applying blush a no-brainer, it just goes on exactly how it should with virtually no effort.


----------



## lover* (May 22, 2006)

WOW. Amazing!! <3


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 22, 2006)

will you PLEASE do a tutorial for this look? LOVE IT!


----------



## AriannaErin (May 22, 2006)

Wow... this is AMAZING... I cant stop scrolling back up to look at it. You NEED to do a tutorial I LOVE it


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2006)

you are so beautiful. I love the lashes.. I need to try that... but first master top lashes first haha =)


----------



## devin (May 22, 2006)

that look is hot! i love the lashes!


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Just gorgeous. The lashes are amazing!


----------



## kimb (May 22, 2006)

i absolutley loooove this look. It looks fabulose on you!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 23, 2006)

holy sh*t!  i literally gasped when i saw the 1st pic. u look INCREDIBLE!! absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks girls. I'll see if I have time to do a tutorial for this look sometime...


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2006)

You're not a twiggy wannabe! you're a SEX KITTEN all the way!!! woman all your looks are gorgeous but this one is just drop dead :O


----------



## alurabella (May 23, 2006)

WOW!!! You look amazing! As always...


----------



## kimmy (May 23, 2006)

so pretty! i love the lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm falsie-challenged, so you have my props for getting them to work so well!


----------



## GreekChick (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_OK I was trying to do a retro Twiggy look here, with the white & black smokey eye, and the huge lashes. First time applying lashes to the bottom but it worked really well. I love DUO glue, it stuck all night!!











Eyes:

White pig. with mixing medium
Carbon e/s
Jest e/s
Fluidliner e/s
Rimmel eyekohl in White
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
fake lashes top & bottom

Lips:

Vaseline for conditioning
Lip Lacquer in Babied

Face:

MAC Prep & Prime skin
Revlon Skinlights fluid
Bare Escentuals mineral foundation
Blushbaby blush_

 
This is one of my favorite FOTDS ever...you rock girl! and two thumbs up for your eyelash application on the bottom lids, this look is flawless.


----------



## kissmyapple (May 23, 2006)

That's amazing...


----------



## thesquishy (May 23, 2006)

you look like a different person!! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (May 23, 2006)

Holy cow! This is such a gorgeous look - you are very pretty...I love your hair too!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 24, 2006)

I NEED to know what kind and style of lashes those are. They are gorgeous and suit the look so well.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 24, 2006)

OMG! I am completely in love with this look EVERYTHING about it is gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_I NEED to know what kind and style of lashes those are. They are gorgeous and suit the look so well._

 
The top ones are NYC (can't remember the number, sorry) and the bottom ones are a brand you won't have in the States, it's Quo, which is sold exclusively at Shoppers Drug Mart here in Canada. Probably isn't very helpful to you, but Americans have way more choice in products I'm sure you can find something that works equally as well!


----------



## nickaboo (May 24, 2006)

you look absolutely gorgeous. agree with ishtarchick - more than a twiggy wannabe, you own the look!


----------



## jinsy (May 24, 2006)

omg i almost fell out of my chair...... love this look plenty plenty much much!


----------



## LordxCupcake (May 24, 2006)

this look is gorgeous! your hair..your makeup..everything!


----------



## bellamia (May 24, 2006)

You go girl.........To cute


----------



## shygirl (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_





 holy sh*t!  i literally gasped when i saw the 1st pic. u look INCREDIBLE!! absolutely gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^What Juneplum said.


----------



## delovely (May 24, 2006)

Wow! Stunning!!


----------



## x music is love (May 25, 2006)

gorgeous !  i would love to see a tutorial if you ever have the time =]


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

gorgous!! i love your lashes....


----------



## MAC Mel (May 25, 2006)

oh wow...that looks really good...love the lashes. What kind of lashes are those?


----------



## angelwings (May 25, 2006)

You look great. I really love the bottom false lashes.


----------



## MacVirgin (May 25, 2006)

GORGEOUS eyes! and yep, you look like A. Simpsom.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinsy* 
_omg i almost fell out of my chair...... love this look plenty plenty much much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I have to 2nd that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to do a tripple take lol , i knew u were beautiful, and ur makeup application was always flawlwess.  This one tops them all. LOL i cant stop looking at this look..... JUST Beautiful


----------



## daydream (May 25, 2006)

This is positively GORGEOUS.


----------



## Riet (May 25, 2006)

you are like a doll!
very very vvvery pretty!
your look is amazing


----------



## mellz (May 25, 2006)

VERY pretty!


----------



## JessieC (May 27, 2006)

Im so jealous of you. You can pretty much do anything to your face and it turns out absolutly fantastic...amazing amazing amazing


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 28, 2006)

wow i love it


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know i'm super late, but i LOVE this look! Gorgeous.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 21, 2006)

very lovely~!


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 21, 2006)

Honestly, you are great with make up!!! Your technique is awesome and you look gorgeous! Yesterday I printed your coppering tutorial..I'm going to try it soon!


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Jun 21, 2006)

You look fantastic!  Just beautiful.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

I LOVE this!

Sorry to be a bit o/t but how do you do your hair?! Those curls are exactly how I want my hair to look lol.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_omg you look like ashlee simpson!! omg!! gorgeous_

 
That's what I thought...but hotter


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_I LOVE this!

Sorry to be a bit o/t but how do you do your hair?! Those curls are exactly how I want my hair to look lol._

 

That's so funny, I just wrote my step-by-step instructions for this hair in another forum, hehe, so I can just copy & paste it here!

**************

My hair has a natural wave but I enhance it, it's a nice change from the straightened sleek look which isn't very original either.

Here's what it looks like when I wear it straight






And this is curly





It's actually really easy to do, WITHOUT buying any barrel irons or anything like that. What I do is after I get out of the shower, I towel dry my hair and work in 1 - 2 pumps of Tigi Curls Rock Curl Amplifier into damp hair. It is quite thick in consistency so I thin it out a bit with a few drops of water. I put my head upside down, and work that all through my hair, scrunching it from root to tip.

Then, I blowdry my bangs straight (just the bangs) and continue to let the rest of my hair air dry, scrunching once in a while as it dries. It's so easy, while it dries I can get dressed or do my makeup, and I just flip my head over once in a while and give it some more scrunches.

Then when it's all dry, it should already be quite wavy, but I like to apply a bit of the L'Oreal Vive serum to it, scrunching again, and then a bit of the Sebastian Molding Mud to the bangs and define a few strands here and there. It sounds really product ladden, but sometimes I leave out the Tigi Curl Amplifier and just use the Sebastian Molding Mud, and then I can do my hair again next day by just freshing it up a bit and using a bit of hairpspray. For example, this is what it can look like on day 2 with just a bit of re-styling. But, you definitely have to wash it after day 2.






Super easy to do, and you basically don't need to use any heat on your hair! Which is great bc it gives it a bit of a break. If you want to get the most out of wavy or curly hair, you should cut in some layers to give the length some bounce and it's easier to get volume, instead of weighing your hair down in one long, heavy lump.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you soooo much! What a coincidence. XD

Ooh btw, do you mind telling me what shampoo and conditioner you use? Your hair is just amazing lol.


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 21, 2006)

hot hot hot 
You look fabulous Your eyes are beautiful


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 21, 2006)

girlfriend, you look effing HOT.


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Thank you soooo much! What a coincidence. XD

Ooh btw, do you mind telling me what shampoo and conditioner you use? Your hair is just amazing lol._

 
Thank you!

I use Matrix Biolage Shampoo & Conditioner from the Color Care line. I love it! Sadly I can't seem to find it anymore here in Switzerland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I also have used L'Oreal Professionel in the past and although it's quite expensive, it's great stuff too. But the Biolage stuff smells amazing!!

I also colour my hair with L'Oreal, the semi-permanent stuff in Ebony black.


----------



## Delphi373 (Jun 21, 2006)

Eeegads!!!  You are gorgeous and this look is just stunning!  I love it...love the light liner on the lower lid, and the hair...and your eyes!  A true green - just beautiful!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 21, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Thank you!

I use Matrix Biolage Shampoo & Conditioner from the Color Care line. I love it! Sadly I can't seem to find it anymore here in Switzerland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I also have used L'Oreal Professionel in the past and although it's quite expensive, it's great stuff too. But the Biolage stuff smells amazing!!

I also colour my hair with L'Oreal, the semi-permanent stuff in Ebony black._

 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 22, 2006)

very hot i want some fake eye lashes had to post again


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

This is beautiful!


----------



## vividified (Jun 22, 2006)

my favourite FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love your earrings where are they from?


----------



## user79 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividified* 
_my favourite FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love your earrings where are they from?_

 
They are from a small boutique i was at in Quebec City, so I think they are one of a kind, sorry.


----------



## NightMusik (Jun 22, 2006)

that is so hot! I love your dark hair with that skin and eyes, and those lashes!! GREAT look


----------



## calliestar (Jun 23, 2006)

Those bottom lashes are just gorgeous!  You are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG. you look hot. so inspirational!!

you look like a china doll.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 25, 2006)

I AM SPEECHLESS!


(can you use duo glu w/ any lashes?)


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 25, 2006)

Way HOT!  I love this look!


----------



## freshangi (Jun 25, 2006)

your eye color really match your eye mu~!!! well done~!!!
I love lashes and everything u did~!!! love~ love~!


----------



## stacey (Jun 25, 2006)

absolutely beautiful as usual. you are freakin hot


----------



## Azzura (Jun 25, 2006)

I love this look. Do you have a picture of your eyes closed???? I'd love to see how you applied the e/s


----------



## ruhin (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty! I find the lashes kinda scary, but the whole effect is nice.


----------



## User34 (Aug 13, 2006)

u look super hot here! Great look =)


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, you're so gorgeous! i love love love this look on you! you look like you're glowing from within. i definitely will try that upside down lash, thanks for the tip!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 13, 2006)

oh my gosh I love, love, love this! I wear white liner on my waterline like that a lot. You look so pretty!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 13, 2006)

simply stunning 
very pretty


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j babyy* 
_this is so hot!! tutorial would be amazing_


----------



## capspock (Aug 13, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Aug 13, 2006)

This is incredible.  Seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Would you mind terribly doing a tutorial of this look sometime?  I would SO love to see this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

you look so dep gai (means pretty in vietamense)


----------



## n_c (Aug 13, 2006)

This look is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ariankara (Aug 13, 2006)

ho shit! you're so beautiful!!!!

I love your makeup!!!


----------



## ilafa (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm speechless


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 13, 2006)

you are absolutely gorgeous...the hair, skin, makeup and natural beauty is just ahhhh... ur so pretty


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

that is amazingly gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovingMU (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you a makeup artist ? lol


----------



## KJam (Aug 14, 2006)

Another amazing look!


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 14, 2006)

That's hot.  You should do a tutorial on this look it's fab!


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovingMU* 
_Are you a makeup artist ? lol_

 
No, no, self-trained and I don't work in the make up industry at all, hehe.


----------



## lovingMU (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_No, no, self-trained and I don't work in the make up industry at all, hehe._

 

Well you do a GREAT job !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You SHOULD be a makeup artist !! haha lol


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

just felt the need to re-hash this one, anyone wanna do a Mod Tut for me?


----------



## LolaStarz (Oct 16, 2006)

STUNNING!! --I love the whole look...and am loving the hair too.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 16, 2006)

WooooooW!

beautiful and GORGEOUS as usual..


----------



## Saints (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## meiling (Oct 17, 2006)

i absolutely love this <3 the lashes look so so so good.


----------



## french-dessert (Oct 18, 2006)

thumps up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## mcorreia (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG! I'm a huge fan of yours! I posted about you the other day on makeupalley, girls were crazy over your work!

You're the best!


----------



## user79 (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mcorreia* 

 
_OMG! I'm a huge fan of yours! I posted about you the other day on makeupalley, girls were crazy over your work!

You're the best!_

 
awww haha that is sweet of you. What is the link?


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 22, 2006)

stunning


----------



## mcorreia (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_awww haha that is sweet of you. What is the link?_

 
here they are:


http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...s=misschievous

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...s=misschievous


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 22, 2006)

You have amazing eyes and amazing skin.....perfect!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 23, 2006)

you look beautiful, and babied looks sooo nice on you, I *really* want to buy it now!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 23, 2006)

You are breathtaking!!!


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 23, 2006)

so pretty ^^


----------



## whitn3yly (Dec 10, 2006)

This is such a BEAUTIFUL look for you, seriously! the long lashes on the bottom really works for you!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 10, 2006)

God i tried this llookk...it looked horrible on me but u look so pretty girl!!! I love ur eyes!!!


----------



## courtneycakes (Dec 11, 2006)

eeep! this is so gorgeous!


----------



## Simi (Dec 11, 2006)

I like that look very much. You've done very great job. Thanks for sharing pic............:balloons:


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

soooooo pretty


----------



## Empress (Dec 18, 2006)

So pretty! I want to see a clearer picture of the black and white eyeshadow! But I think the bottom eyelashes are a bit too full of a set. Nonetheless you're an amazingly pretty girl!


----------



## indetails (Dec 18, 2006)

i love everything about this look. your hair rocks!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 19, 2006)

wow, stunning <3


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_HOT.
In a very sultry way.
HOT._

 
I agree - you look gorgeous!! You've got your makeup application down to a T!


----------



## crazyinlove (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm new to this site and your pic has already made me purchase blushbaby!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you do a tutorial at all on how to get this look? You look AMAZING
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *jealous*


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 20, 2006)

you look great!!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow!! You look great!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Mar 19, 2007)

Dang girl!! That is AMAZING!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 19, 2007)

You are just the hottest thing on two wheels. I love this look on you!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 20, 2007)

It looks amazing!  I love every FOTD that you do!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 20, 2007)

I lurrrve it. Twiggy is HOT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you do it well.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 20, 2007)

u r really talented this look is flawless


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 20, 2007)

one word....BEAUTIFUL....yeah...and I love your hair cut...


----------



## applefrite (Mar 20, 2007)

I love the lashes !!!


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes...love it all. The eyebrows and the perfect lashes. You look amazing!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

Seriously, you are so talented. I see this is an old look that you did, but I absolutely adore it (and its new to me, hehe)


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 23, 2007)

you look gorgeous!

what skincare do you use? your skin is perfect!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 23, 2007)

this is sooo hot! i really need to learn how to use false lashes lol


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, you look stunning. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 24, 2007)

stunning and artistic, I can't choose a favorite of yours they all rock


----------



## frank (Mar 24, 2007)

you look beautiful .... ima try and recreat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am in llove with it.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 24, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!Please please please do a tut!!!


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous! Always love your looks!


----------



## sol_0586 (Mar 31, 2007)

You are stuning! And your make up is perfect, I love your green eyes and black hair, looks great!!


----------



## justlikeheaven (Apr 1, 2007)

It'a amazing the way you put your false lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the white pigment mixing with "MM" is a good choice ...

To resume I Love it !


----------



## doodles (Apr 1, 2007)

That's so cool!  I bought my first pair of false eyelashes today and I'm officially addicted!! Has anyone tried MAC's #23 lashes?  Look interesting...


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Hot!!!  I love the white on the waterline.  Gotta try that!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 3, 2007)

The lashes with the dark hair is hot and sexy!!


----------



## Edie (May 8, 2007)

I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your hair! So jealous!!!

How'd you get it to look like that? A possible hair tut? haha I know Im asking for too much now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way: I think all your photos and tuts are awesome. VERY inspirational.


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your hair! So jealous!!!

How'd you get it to look like that? A possible hair tut? haha I know Im asking for too much now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way: I think all your photos and tuts are awesome. VERY inspirational._

 
tbh I can't totally remember, but my hair is naturally wavy so that helps. I use Sebastian Molding Mud and scrunch that through the hair while blowdrying very slowly on the lowest heat setting. I might have used a small amount of TiGi Curls Rock Amplifier too. Then I use some light hairspray, nothing too stiff.


----------



## glued2mac (May 8, 2007)

i love the look- everything about it screams HOT!  love the hair, makeup, and lashes...


----------



## missmacqtr (May 8, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 8, 2007)

wow hun U got the look down 100%


----------



## MACisME (May 8, 2007)

i want ur face. hahaha


----------



## Emmi (May 8, 2007)

You look great.


----------



## Edie (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_tbh I can't totally remember, but my hair is naturally wavy so that helps. I use Sebastian Molding Mud and scrunch that through the hair while blowdrying very slowly on the lowest heat setting. I might have used a small amount of TiGi Curls Rock Amplifier too. Then I use some light hairspray, nothing too stiff._

 
Well whatever you did it looks PERFECT on you.

You always get it right


----------



## zerin (May 9, 2007)

im lovin ur hair n lashes


----------



## OMGcoke (May 16, 2007)

i looooooove it!


----------



## milota (May 16, 2007)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 16, 2007)

*Fukk'n HOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## BehindBluEyez (May 17, 2007)

So so beautiful!! I love this!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

Girl Your Make~up Is Always Slamming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy:


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

WOOOOW !!BRAVO !!BRAVO !!
you look so GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## ratmist (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_OK I was trying to do a retro Twiggy look here, with the white & black smokey eye, and the huge lashes. First time applying lashes to the bottom but it worked really well. I love DUO glue, it stuck all night!!

Eyes:

White pig. with mixing medium
Carbon e/s
Jest e/s
Fluidliner e/s
Rimmel eyekohl in White
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
fake lashes top & bottom

Lips:

Vaseline for conditioning
Lip Lacquer in Babied

Face:

MAC Prep & Prime skin
Revlon Skinlights fluid
Bare Escentuals mineral foundation
Blushbaby blush_

 
Any chance you'd consider making a tutorial of this look?  It's fabulous!


----------



## Morsel (Jan 22, 2008)

That black hair looks TOO good on you. Seriously.


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jan 22, 2008)

awesome!  What lashes are you wearing on the bottom?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 22, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is amazing! Love the lashes!


----------



## tynie626 (Jan 23, 2008)

this is absolutely stunning!!! your FOTD's are always amazingly beautiful


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jan 23, 2008)

You are so hot!!  I love this FOTD, very inspirational.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy schmokes. 
Amazing and beautiful!! I love this. 
And your skin is to die for.


----------



## xuankristy (Jan 24, 2008)

oh my god, I love this look on you.  You sure do look fabulous in black hair!!!  You must do a tutorial on this!!! PLEASE!!


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 24, 2008)

that looks amazing!!

I'm so stealing the bottom lashes thing for a concert.

also, you're really pretty.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 24, 2008)

You look amazing!!!! I wish I could recreate a look this good!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Jan 25, 2008)

whew you look great!!!!


----------



## anickia (Jan 25, 2008)

you are so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! need more tutorials from u


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 27, 2008)

omg!!!!!!!!! This look is sooooo beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Your eyes are so intense, love it!!!!


----------



## Mairim (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow... very pretty!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, that looks gorgeous !!


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 27, 2008)

You look amazing! You have absolutely gorgeous skin, and I love your lip color.   I would love to see a tutorial!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Jan 27, 2008)

Geeez, Your gorgeous!


----------



## yonkersbarbie (Aug 18, 2008)

your hair looks soooo pretty black.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

this is AMAZING!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 18, 2008)

I definately think it looks very Twiggy-esge. And absolutely hot!


----------



## jenilyn (Aug 27, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE this look!  You are so freakin talented its insane!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Nireyna (Aug 27, 2008)

another one BEauty and drama make up ! )) i start to think that you fall in love maybe )))


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

The hair colour and lashes on the bottom really suit you! You are a real chameleon! I love this look. One of my favorite you've done so far!


----------

